# gas furnace/cold air



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

my gas furnace is blowing cold air,i changed the filter and the thermostat and it worked for acouple of weeks than it went to blowing cold air.my gas furnace has an auto pilot and the problem with that is that when i try to auto pilot it, nothing would happen..

im thinking i have to change the auto pilot?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Call in a qualified gas technician*. The cost of doing so could be much less expensive than not. 

I don't know much about the regulations in the US but it is totally illegal for anyone except *certified* gas engineers attend to them in the UK. And for a very good reason.

Even if it is not illegal, unless you have training on that class of equipment, it is too easy to unwittingly cause a gas leak to happen, thus potentially causing an explosion. A gas leak could occur long after tampering with it.

I have repaired & serviced an oil furnace for over 40 years to keep it running. So I know a little about furnaces. However with gas, I would never go near it.

If you are having problems with the pilot light, I strongly advise you NOT to try and fix it. Shut off the gas supply to the furnace and call in the professionals.

Because of the dangers of messing with gas equipment, TSF can not be held responsible for any help given in this forum. We have no way of verifying the accuracy of such advice.

Please read this warning post. Thanks.

Therefore this thread is being closed. Sorry.


----------

